# What Is The Best Way To Approach Spanish Neighbours About Their Barking Dogs???



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

I know this is a sticky question, and a problem Spain as a whole is cursed with.....

Despite viewing the place we've bought at different times of the day etc, as all the wise advice suggests, not once did we hear a dog....since moving in it has become a problem.

We have tried to live with it, and tried to accept it...but it gets to unacceptable levels sometimes. And we are not going to let it spoil our new home, but it's bloody annoying!!!!

It is also a concern as we have a separate house alongside our house that we own, that we use as a rental. And although we hope our house shields them from most of the noise...hopefully!!...we are worried that it may seriously affect our bookings, reviews, and repeat bookings.

I know this is a very sensitive subject, because if you upset one spaniard you upset them all, as they are all related or know each other....so what is the best way to approach this matter???

Many thanks.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi - I empathise, entirely, with your annoyance and your poor nerves! I live in an apartment block in an ancient city centre, with two dogs living up on the floor above and another adjacent to the front entrance of our building ( I'm sandwiched in the middle - on the second floor)! 

So - it only takes one of these three dogs to bark, just once, to trigger a barking frenzy between the three of them - with the crescendo of noise bouncing off the walls throughout the entire building! Despite the huge racket, even when their respective owners are at home, they never tell their pets to be quiet. Instead, they simply turn up the (already incredibly loud) volume on their TV sets - and continue their conversations, albeit at an even higher decibel level!

I was so naive, when I chose to rent my flat in this block - I'd believed that, as all the other residents were pensioners, I'd never be troubled, in my home, by excessive noise...LOL. In fact, I've learned, as most contributors to this forum would, no doubt, concur, that Spanish people, in general, are virtually impervious to loud noise - often, the louder it is, the better they seem to like it! 

I speak as someone who had, earlier today, been enjoying a treasured quiet interlude in my favourite bar, with a book and a glass of wine - when a local young family arrived with three gorgeous little girls in tow. I'd barely finished greeting them all, when the three tots set off running, full pelt, around the whole bar area, screaming in delight - at ear- splitting volume - to the obvious joy of everyone present - except me!

Once even I'd realised that this 'tinnitus- inducing' high- pitched screaming was going to continue, unabated, throughout the whole lunchtime period- encouraged by the fond smiles of both parents, I chose discretion over valor - and made my silent, unnoticed retreat..! 

Even my local Spanish friends acknowledge, freely (always with gales of laughter), that it's incredibly rare for either children or dogs, here in Cádiz, ever to be restrained from making as much noise as they wish - regardless of the context and the close proximity of any other people! 

They also love to remind me that as life in this city, particularly in its 'Casio antiguo', is lived 'out on the street', the local people are totally accustomed and adapted to both hearing and making noise of all kinds - from dawn 'till dawn - often at such excruciating levels that I, the 'guiri', begin to fear for my sanity as much as for my ear drums..! The 'Siesta' period does provide a short respite - but not in every 'barrio', because 'motors' and dogs give no quarter, regardless of traditional Spanish 
customs! 

So - with regard to the problem of your neighbours' dogs, perhaps you could provide a little more information, which might help us to give some advice: 

Having recently acquired your property, have you yet had the chance to meet your neighbours, or are they still strangers? IME, I've found that friendly relations with Spanish neighbours are crucial to the successful outcome of any conversation about a matter of concern.

Are you describing an urban, rural or 'urbanisation' setting? 

How are the dogs housed - indoors; in a garden or yard; on a roof terrace or balcony; chained to an outdoor dog kennel or confined within a compound? 

If you think we should be told anything else which might be useful to know, please tell us. Between us all, we've a wealth of experience gained from living here in Spain, so I do hope we might be able to give you some useful advice - which could, quite possibly, include tips on what not to do ( always worth consideration, prior to taking any action..), LOL!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

One of our neighbours with a large house has built a brick kennels and playpen for his six rescue dogs in his garden. Another has three very noisy dogs. Another neighbour had a cockerel that didn't seem to know it was supposed to crow at dawn and often woke us up at two a.m.
Some neighbours did complain about one set of barking dogs and the owner kept them in at night but they still bark most of the day.
We moan about it but have got used to it. Everyone else seems to have. The cockerel is, thankfully, no more, whether in the pot or death by natural causes. Dogs bark all day- our Xena adds her contribution. Life goes on.
Spain is a noisy country. When we first moved in we were astounded when the basura truck came to empty our bins at gone midnight. Now, if not still awake, we sleep through.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Hi Guapachica, and thank you for the reply.

We live in the campo. And I know that is high on the risk levels of dog noise, but we had visited on several occasions, but no excessive barking...there may have been the odd bark I'm not sure as I really can't remember, which would imply that it certainly wasn't noticeable.

I have been led to believe that sometimes that dog noise can escalate after the summer, as families abandon their summer campo houses, and head off for their town houses, leaving their dogs to fend for themselves, only returning to feed them...which just escalates the barking frenzy at feeding time.

The house in question is high on a hill, across from us, and up....ideal conditions for the noise to travel! We are led to believe that there are two houses up there, one yet to be finished, and the other owned by the owner of the dogs.
It is quite remote, and to approach it would mean driving up their access track...so it's not the sort of location that we could 'pass by' and then stop for a word about the dogs, or bring up in conversation after a few friendly chats. So to go there would be a definite show of intent to be visiting them, which is not ideal, as I'm sure their initial reaction would be 'what are they doing up here??' straight off! Which tends to set the mood in the wrong way from the off.

We also don't know them by sight, so if I met them in the village I wouldn't know them, be able to strike a rapport, and then broach the question of their dogs.

As regards the other neighbours, there are two houses owned by Brits reasonably close by, but the majority of our neighbours are Spanish. We have got on really well with them so far, aided by the fact that my partner speaks very good Spanish. But we find them very friendly and approachable. Many of them have dogs, yet we rarely hear theirs!!!
Even the local farmer, who tends all the olive trees around this area, including ours, is very friendly, and stops for a chat during his endless tasks.

We have broached the subject of the dogs from the house on the hill with the Spanish neighbours....and we were told that they were a very nice family, but they do like dogs!
The farmer had mentioned that the previous owner had tried to speak with them about the dog noise, but he mentioned that their might have been 'reprisals'...but my partner was not exactly sure what the farmer had said, as she could not fully understand what he was trying to say. This has made her very wary in saying anything!!

However, the previous owner was a brash Essex man, with little or no Spanish, and an attitude that he was something of a celebrity in the village, and an ego that comes with that!!! So I'm not exactly sure how the 'approach' was made?!?!!!
I'm sure we would be far more tactful and polite about the situation, certainly in the beginning. I always think it is better to talk first, and then give them chance to rectify the issue, rather than go in all guns blazing!....which I have a feeling he did!!

We had thought about driving up there to introduce ourselves, maybe even take a cake or something. Having a chat, finding out what they look like, so that we can at least recognise them in the street. And either try to broach the subject then, or wait until we had at least become familiar with each other...but my instinct is that I would politely broach the subject at that first meeting.

As regards the dogs. We are led to believe that there are a few, and that they are all just tied to trees. I am not sure if that is true, or if they have kennels and pens too?
I know it is common for Spanish dogs to be outside, and all our other Spanish neighbours have theirs outside...but they are penned in, have shelters, or seem to be very happy with their lot...and as a result do very little barking!!

I have also not discussed the matter with our British neighbours yet. To be honest we have only been in a matter of weeks, and we have seen nothing of them. We certainly have seen far more of our Spanish neighbours.
One of the British neighbours did make a comment just before bought the house. He had asked us did we have dogs? I replied that we had cats. To which he replied "well we have dogs....but dogs are another conversation all together!!".....at the time I thought it a strange thing to say, but I suspect that this relates to the barking dogs, so I can only assume they have an issue with them too....but whether they have tried to do something about it I don't know?

Like I mentioned...we have a building next door that we do rentals in, and it concerns us that it will effect that. In fairness we were told that they got a lot of repeat bookings...but if that is true is another thing?!?!

Well I think that is as much information as I can think to give. I would appreciate any advice. Or feedback from anybody that has had this problem, and how they tried to deal with it, or how not to deal with it!!

Many thanks


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> One of our neighbours with a large house has built a brick kennels and playpen for his six rescue dogs in his garden. Another has three very noisy dogs. Another neighbour had a cockerel that didn't seem to know it was supposed to crow at dawn and often woke us up at two a.m.
> Some neighbours did complain about one set of barking dogs and the owner kept them in at night but they still bark most of the day.
> We moan about it but have got used to it. Everyone else seems to have. The cockerel is, thankfully, no more, whether in the pot or death by natural causes. Dogs bark all day- our Xena adds her contribution. Life goes on.
> Spain is a noisy country. When we first moved in we were astounded when the basura truck came to empty our bins at gone midnight. Now, if not still awake, we sleep through.


I do appreciate that this is a very common problem, and one I may well fail to solve....but I also do feel that I need to at least approach the neighbours about it, to make them realise that we have a problem with it. If we don't they would have no idea whatsoever. I'm not saying it will do any good, but at least I tried, and I made them aware.

I'm just worried that my partner seems terrified even to approach them!! That even a friendly, polite approach and chat, will lead to reprisals along the lines of a Rambo movie, or the storyline for the new Taken movie!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If the dogs are being treated cruelly, complain to SEPRONA.
If they bark between 23.00 and 07.00 make a denuncia to the police.
Or, my advice, learn to live with it.
We did.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

StevejR1 said:


> I do appreciate that this is a very common problem, and one I may well fail to solve....but I also do feel that I need to at least approach the neighbours about it, to make them realise that we have a problem with it. If we don't they would have no idea whatsoever. I'm not saying it will do any good, but at least I tried, and I made them aware.
> 
> I'm just worried that my partner seems terrified even to approach them!! That even a friendly, polite approach and chat, will lead to reprisals along the lines of a Rambo movie, or the storyline for the new Taken movie!!


Well, complaining as a newcomer to your Spanish neighbours isn't exactly a good start
It seems from your post that other neighbours moan about the noise but have learned to live with it.
I appreciate that it's irritating, to put it mildly, but think about it: how can you stop dogs barking? I suppose they could be kept indoors but most dogs here are outdoor dogs. Our neighbours' dogs bark at foxes, cats, anything they hear.
The positive side is that it's a good burglar alarm.
Basically, all that is likely to happen is the stirring up of resentment. 

An acquaintance of ours, British, reported a local gypsy to SEPRONA for the dreadful way he kept four galgos. The dogs were taken away. The gypsy is now trying to find who reported himand has threatened to kill whoever is responsible. People who know him say he is serious.
An extreme case, true. But you need to be very cautious not to upset people.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Uff! A lot of info to take in Steve and I can't pretend that I've read and understood every word of your post.
I think that realistically there's little chance of a barking dog not barking unless you call in Cesar Millan. That leads us to what Mrypg9 and Guapachica have already said, that you grin and bear it or get used to it.
However, it would be foolish to do that without ever saying anything to the neighbours as who knows, perhaps they will be understanding and cooperative. I like the idea of going up with a cake and a smile. As you say, it'll be a first contact, you'll be able to say hello to them if you bump into them again and at least you've shown willing. I wouldn't bring up the dogs as you say on that first visit, in other words it's going to be a long term plan, but better to try and have a calm word with them at some time than go there furious when you've made a split second decision to go and give them a piece of your mind (as opposed to a piece of cake!!). Maybe you could try by negotiating a quite time in the evening or morning when it most bothers you.
Lastly, I would ask you to please not make sweeping statements. My husband (Spanish) and I don't have any family living around here (well, one 89 year old uncle in Madrid) and his family are all 400km away, so "we're not all related one way or another" and people here don't go away for the summer and abandon their dogs in their campo houses, although that _may_ be true where you are.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The gypsies' bark (apologies, Steve!) is far worse than their bite, in my experience. We have quite a lot of gypsy families liviing around us, and have had cause to complain about a few things to some of them during the 9 years we've lived here. Normally there is no problem at all, but once my OH shouted at the small son of one guy for drawing on our neighbour's wall (whilst his mother stood by watching) and a few minutes later the father was banging on our door and shouting that his son had been frightened. My OH opened the door and had an altercation with him, he tried to step into the house and my OH pushed him away and said he would call the police, at which the guy threatend to cut hiis throat and stab him. OH shut the door and thought no more about it, knowing how they can be. An hour later we were walking down the street when the same guy came up to my OH, fairly grovelling. "Lo siento, lo siento xxxxx, eres bueno hombre" with hand over his heart and hangdog expression, and insisted on shaking his hand and being reassured they were friends again (not that we were ever really friends but at least on speaking tems in the street). 

A lot of our Spanish neighbours are terrified to say anything to the gypsies about anything, and mutter darkly about reprisals. In my opinion the gypsies trade on their reputation in order to get away with things, and if you stand up to them they might shout, bluster and threaten but will not actually do anything. In fact I think they have more respect for you than if you cower before them as most of the payos seem to do. We treat them the same as anybody else, and if they do something objectionable they get told about it. We are not having our lives made a misery by anybody.

Steve, I think your idea about paying a visit to your neighbours with the barking dogs and making an approach on a friendly basis in the first instance would be the best way to go about it. I would then leave it for a little while (if you can bear it) before raising the subject of the dogs, and when you do, do it in a calm but firm way and explain just how much noise there is, how it affects you and also how it affects your rental business. Say that you don't want to have problems with your neighbours, but the situation is intolerable and you can't let it go on.

If that doesn't get you anywhere, then make a denuncia to the Policia Local (or as you are in the campo, you may need to do it to the GC), maybe record the sound of the dogs barking as evidence.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think one of the issues when it comes to making a denuncia is you can't make an anonymous denuncia.
I wonder how much doesn't get reported because of this?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Or trying to look at it this way....
How would an English person react if a newly-arrived Pole came to complain about noise of any kind from his rural dwelling?
Bottom line is quite simple: either the dogs are taken in at night or taken away.
The neighbour might not wish to have his dogs indoors and unless he mistreats them they won't be taken away.
(And if they were, most likely to a municipal pound where they would be euthanized if not adopted within fifteen days).
As for gypsies....well, yes, in 99% of all threats of violence, it's just big talk. When and where the 1% occurs is unpredictable. I'm sure Lynn that your OH didn't enjoy his experience. Imagine the effect on a lone woman.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I think your idea of bringing a cake may just work.

Bring the cake and hopefully they invite you in. Set the cake down on the kitchen table behind them so they have to turn their back in you to inspect your lovely present- then bang! -right across the back of your neighbours head with a poker.

Whilst he's out of it you can then go out to the chained up dogs and silence them for good with the very knife you were pretending to cut the cake with. Job done

Alternately just get really drunk before bedtime and sleep the night through


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Question: how, as PW says, can you stop dogs barking, especially if they have got into the habit?
Our Xena was an out-door dog before we adopted her and she barks at every dog, person and cat that passes our house. Thankfully we live in an area which is deserted, very few passers-by most of the year. We keep both dogs in at night, a very un-Spanish custom.
I know there are various electronic devices and similar gadgets but I doubt their efficacy.
Incidentally, the cockerel disturbed us far more than the barking dogs do.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

On a similar note - how do you go about complaining to neighbours who let their dogs poo in your street ( which is against local laws)?


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Uff! A lot of info to take in Steve and I can't pretend that I've read and understood every word of your post.
> I think that realistically there's little chance of a barking dog not barking unless you call in Cesar Millan. That leads us to what Mrypg9 and Guapachica have already said, that you grin and bear it or get used to it.
> However, it would be foolish to do that without ever saying anything to the neighbours as who knows, perhaps they will be understanding and cooperative. I like the idea of going up with a cake and a smile. As you say, it'll be a first contact, you'll be able to say hello to them if you bump into them again and at least you've shown willing. I wouldn't bring up the dogs as you say on that first visit, in other words it's going to be a long term plan, but better to try and have a calm word with them at some time than go there furious when you've made a split second decision to go and give them a piece of your mind (as opposed to a piece of cake!!). Maybe you could try by negotiating a quite time in the evening or morning when it most bothers you.
> Lastly, I would ask you to please not make sweeping statements. My husband (Spanish) and I don't have any family living around here (well, one 89 year old uncle in Madrid) and his family are all 400km away, so "we're not all related one way or another" and people here don't go away for the summer and abandon their dogs in their campo houses, although that _may_ be true where you are.


Hi Pesky Wesky,

I would always try to approach any situation, good or bad, with a smile and politeness...that's the type of guy I am 

Thank you for your valid points, I do think it is probably better to play the long game.
But I would rather broach the subject sooner rather than latter, because at the moment we are the new neighbours, and I believe on the whole, and particularly the Spanish, that people are generally good and descent, and respond well to a heartfelt and friendly request.
And I think it is better to politely say that it is an issue now, and hopefully out of 'being neighbourly' would make an effort to try to do something, however successful. I do agree that it would be easy to fester for months, cursing nightly over the yapping, only to snap one night, drive up there at 100kmh, and our first meeting to be one of red faces, waving fists, snarling teeth, and anger.....but to be honest that's just not me!  

It's always better to be polite, whatever the circumstances 

My apologies on my turn of phrase. Perhaps related was the wrong word. Communities are very close around here, as I'm sure you know, and everyone knows everyone...so if you upset one neighbour it is easy to upset a lot of people because they are that persons friend, neighbour, or family member. There was no offence meant.

The remark about the campo houses was based on what I was told. I was told recently by a couple that bought before the summer, and had tranquility for months...but now they have a barking dog keeping them awake. I was told it was because the farmers have returned to their townhouses for the winter, but the dog remains as security, and they return twice a twice a day. I was also told that this was a common thing? But that might be completely wrong?? I had wondered if this was the case with my barking dogs, because they all go crazy twice a day, and I had taken this as feeding time..but had realised it could just be the times that they fed them too. So again, no offence meant.

All in all, apart from barking dogs, I have found our neighbours, farmers, and generally every member of the Spanish community very friendly 
I have also been very impressed with the efficiency of things here....I was constantly warned of the red tape and manana mentality...but I have not found that at all.

Ok, so they do things differently, but I would expect that, that's why I'm here , but every tradesman we have contacted has come when they said they would, done a good job, and been reasonably priced. Every delivery has been delivered when they said, or sooner...and if not, at least rung to let us know why.

So apart from barking dogs, please don't think that I don't love it here, because I do now, and do more each day. Ok, so it's hard work, and we are learning each day, I'm gradually getting my head around new things like swimming pools (?!?!!!..daunted ), and depositos, irrigation, and all the other new things associated with a new life in Spain....but I will always try to approach it all with a smile, and a friendly air...that is the plan anyway


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

GallineraGirl said:


> On a similar note - how do you go about complaining to neighbours who let their dogs poo in your street ( which is against local laws)?


Ask them politely to clear it up?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I know a lot of people on here turn up their noses at gated urbanizations. Luckily one of the benefits is it is easier to deal with neighbour problems.

On our urbanization we have a couple who had a dog which was left tied up in the garden day and night and barked almost constantly, As we have a community of owners we were able to report these people to the police without any individuals being named. It was the community, via the president, that made the denuncia. Although the people are still there the dog has now gone.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> I think your idea of bringing a cake may just work.
> 
> Bring the cake and hopefully they invite you in. Set the cake down on the kitchen table behind them so they have to turn their back in you to inspect your lovely present- then bang! -right across the back of your neighbours head with a poker.
> 
> ...


.....this is along the lines of the storyline from the new Taken movie that my partner fears in reprisals if I say anything....but I don't think she had thought of me actually being more in the Rambo/Liam Neeson role!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

StevejR1 said:


> Hi Pesky Wesky,
> 
> I would always try to approach any situation, good or bad, with a smile and politeness...that's the type of guy I am
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree that it's a good idea to introduce yourselves earlier rather than later and always be as polite as you can. If they want to be rude and angry, well let them.
I know you didn't wish to offend, and I'm not, so don't worry about it , but it has become a "mission" of mine to point out that just as not every one in Britain eats bacon and eggs for breakfast, is either terribly polite or a lager lout, not all Spaniards 
have bars on their windows, 
are cruel to dogs, 
don't have central heating, 
use bombonas, are dark haired and dark skinned,
have a siesta, 
take a beach holiday in August etc etc. 
Spain is a big country with a varied geography which influences greatly on its people so the phrase "The Spanish..." is quite a dangerous or meaningless phrase to use and I like to point that out.
No offence meant on my part either, I can assure you


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ask them politely to clear it up?


It's a similar situation as barking dogs. You can ask...but afterwards?
There are many laws in Spain which are bent or totally ignored. I went into our local police station to ask about something and spoke with an officer of the law who sat smoking a vile-smelling cigar under a large No Smoking sign...

What strikes me is that the OP is very much a newcomer and within weeks is contemplating a visit with a cake with the ulterior motive of raising the 'issue' of barking dogs that may have a harmful effect on his future earnings from letting a property to foreign visitors.

Don't get me wrong...I have every sympathy with Steve. Many nights we have lain awake cursing cockerel and dogs. But we came into this situation. We're in a semi-rural location. We are guiris. These people may have had these annoying dogs for years yet for whatever reason no-one has complained, it seems.

There's also the issue as to what, practically, can be done...kill the dogs? give them away? if they're put indoors they might still bark, audibly too.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm sure Lynn that your OH didn't enjoy his experience. Imagine the effect on a lone woman.


He was annoyed, he wasn't intimidated. As a matter of fact I once had a row with the same guy and pushed him into the street myself when he tried stepping over my doorstep. He did nothing. If anything they are less likely to react violently if a woman (particularly a foreign one) stands up to them. More often than not it is me who goes to speak to neighbours about any problems anyway, as I can do it without shouting and getting angry which he finds more difficult.

These people can only intimidate you if you let them. We have an elderly Danish woman living not far away (has been here over 25 years and speaks fluent Spanish) She has problem neighbours who throw things onto her roof (rubbish, building rubble, etc) and has twice had to pay for roof tiles to be replaced as they've been broken by the neighbours throwing things down onto them. She has never said a word to them, nor will she hear of denouncing them (I would never make a denuncia unless I'd first raised the problem with the people concerned anyway). I think she is crazy to put up with it and such things are much better nipped in the bud and not left to escalate.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ask them politely to clear it up?


PS A Spanish person in this urba had a problem with a neighbour letting out her dog and pooping in the street. I don't know if she spoke to her about it, but she now has a sign on the gate saying could people please pick up dog poop from the pavement outside her house. I don't know if it works or not


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Or trying to look at it this way....
> How would an English person react if a newly-arrived Pole came to complain about noise of any kind from his rural dwelling?
> Bottom line is quite simple: either the dogs are taken in at night or taken away.
> The neighbour might not wish to have his dogs indoors and unless he mistreats them they won't be taken away.
> ...


I think this is where I have faith in human decency.....if I was in England, and a Pole/German/Dutch/whoever was to knock on my door and complain nicely about something that I was doing, that was causing him an issue, then I think I would always listen, and try to see if I could resolve it.

If it was for something like my dogs barking 24/7, then I would probably have already realised that it was going to a problem for those around me...but if I had done nothing to rectify it, then I would just be being ignorant, or oblivious to it. 

If someone then politely asked me to do something about it, and I was being ignorant, then I would do nothing because I was just an arrogant, ignorant a******e, and no measure of politeness would have any effect.
If I was oblivious to the problem, but was asked nicely, I think I would apologise, and try to put it right.

Maybe naively, I believe the majority of people in the world are decent enough to appreciate a polite approach, and there are few of the ignorant minority 

As regards the confrontations of reprisals I totally agree. That is not a pleasant experience for anyone, but if it was directed at my partner she would hate it, and it would scare her to death, and make her live in fear. I'm not saying that my neighbours are gypsies, or very likely to go to those lengths...from what I've been told they are a nice family. But I do think the threat of violence from either party is wrong...especially when directed at a woman.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> He was annoyed, he wasn't intimidated. As a matter of fact I once had a row with the same guy and pushed him into the street myself when he tried stepping over my doorstep. He did nothing. If anything they are less likely to react violently if a woman (particularly a foreign one) stands up to them. More often than not it is me who goes to speak to neighbours about any problems anyway, as I can do it without shouting and getting angry which he finds more difficult.
> 
> These people can only intimidate you if you let them. We have an elderly Danish woman living not far away (has been here over 25 years and speaks fluent Spanish) She has problem neighbours who throw things onto her roof (rubbish, building rubble, etc) and has twice had to pay for roof tiles to be replaced as they've been broken by the neighbours throwing things down onto them. She has never said a word to them, nor will she hear of denouncing them (I would never make a denuncia unless I'd first raised the problem with the people concerned anyway). I think she is crazy to put up with it and such things are much better nipped in the bud and not left to escalate.


Horses for courses. I'm very much like you and OH...up with this I will not put.
But I know when I am flogging the proverbial caballo muerto which I suspect is the case with Steve and the dogs.

The woman who denounced the gypsy is in a state of terror...she told the police who apparently took the complaint seriously.
She has dyed her blonde hair a different colour in an attempt to avoid identification...


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> He was annoyed, he wasn't intimidated. As a matter of fact I once had a row with the same guy and pushed him into the street myself when he tried stepping over my doorstep. He did nothing. If anything they are less likely to react violently if a woman (particularly a foreign one) stands up to them. More often than not it is me who goes to speak to neighbours about any problems anyway, as I can do it without shouting and getting angry which he finds more difficult.
> 
> These people can only intimidate you if you let them. We have an elderly Danish woman living not far away (has been here over 25 years and speaks fluent Spanish) She has problem neighbours who throw things onto her roof (rubbish, building rubble, etc) and has twice had to pay for roof tiles to be replaced as they've been broken by the neighbours throwing things down onto them. She has never said a word to them, nor will she hear of denouncing them (I would never make a denuncia unless I'd first raised the problem with the people concerned anyway). I think she is crazy to put up with it and such things are much better nipped in the bud and not left to escalate.


Are you available for hire to sort out a little problem I'm having with a few dogs?!?!....ill pay your travel expenses!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

StevejR1 said:


> Are you available for hire to sort out a little problem I'm having with a few dogs?!?!....ill pay your travel expenses!


Actually, I was going to ask you to come here and deal with our neighbours, if you manage to sort out your problem...


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Me too Lynn

I have a couple of dogs who bark a lot and this nutty neighbour arrived with a cake then attacked me with a poker and stabbed my dogs!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

StevejR1 said:


> Are you available for hire to sort out a little problem I'm having with a few dogs?!?!....ill pay your travel expenses!


I've been asked to intervene in neighbour disputes before, on the grounds that I speak Spanish and the other British neighbours don't. I always refuse, as far as I'm concerned I sort out my own problems and so can they, and if I could learn Spanish then so can they. I didn't spend two years and much time, effort and money on their behalf.

I know you were only kidding, though. Trouble is, the other people weren't and I have no time for people who like making bullets for other people to fire, so to speak.

If I see people doing things they shouldn't to neighbours' property, like writing graffiti or dumping rubbish, I'll tackle them about it (although the initial response is invariably "well this is not your house so why are you bothered?", but I know damn well the neighbours wouldn't say a word either if they saw somebody doing the same to mine, or even to their own house, which is galliing


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I've been asked to intervene in neighbour disputes before, on the grounds that I speak Spanish and the other British neighbours don't. I always refuse, as far as I'm concerned I sort out my own problems and so can they, and if I could learn Spanish then so can they. I didn't spend two years and much time, effort and money on their behalf.
> 
> I know you were only kidding, though. Trouble is, the other people weren't and I have no time for people who like making bullets for other people to fire, so to speak.


Yes of course it was in jest 

This is a situation I have to handle myself, and very carefully, and patiently...and probably with very little change in the outcome.....but at least I will try


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

You can train a dog not to bark.(excessively). If you google the Internet is full of advice. Sadly it takes patience. Our dog barks once for visitors he knows and twice for ones that are in numbers or he doesn't know/feels threatened. The training collars are remarkably good. Mostly the vibration mode does the job.

My advice would be to go and say hello. The cake is a good idea. Do not raise the barking for quite some time. You can exist here in a rural setting without mingling but life is far better for integrating especially if you are running a business. 

I have spent years trying to get my head around the Spanish psyche regarding animals. " It is cruel to neuter and animal, how could you?" and then the same person regularly disposes of unwanted litters by beating them to death against a wall in a sack. Or another who keeps a hunting dog ,for one or two outings a year, otherwise it lives in a tiny walled space of about 8 square feet with no kennel. Another family love puppies and have about three at anyone time but I have yet to see one older than about 4 months. Probably the worst scenario is the guard dog chained up without a "pack" to relate to. Visited maybe once a week with a bucket of stale bread. Why wouldn't it howl for company or reply to others barking elsewhere.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

StevejR1 said:


> Yes of course it was in jest
> 
> This is a situation I have to handle myself, and very carefully, and patiently...and probably with very little change in the outcome.....but at least I will try


Good for you. I'm sure your intended approach is the best thing, and I hope it works out for you. If you don't try, you'll never know. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> .
> 
> If I see people doing things they shouldn't to neighbours' property, like writing graffiti


As you speak good Spanish I think at the very least you should confront them about any grammatical errors as it's the only way they will learn


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> As you speak good Spanish I think at the very least you should confront them about any grammatical errors as it's the only way they will learn


Oh yeah, telling people how to speak their own language (and some kid did once write guiri on a neighbour's wall, but spelt it wrong) is going to get me a long way! I've been on assertiveness courses (can't you tell?) and I don't think that would be a recommended approach.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We were at our house for a week last week to get it ready for the final move and although we didn't hear much dog barking during the day , when we sat out last thing with a coffee the doggie choir was in full voice. We have 2 dogs but they will sleep in the house and to be fair inside the barking was not noticeable but who knows maybe it will start my two off. I think its something that you have to learn to live with especially in rural Spain. I think another poster mentioned about dogs being left on their own and I think this is part of the issue near us but there was someone there every day but not at nightime. I guess I will have to see if mine join the nightly choir and see what happens , maybe I could just move all the dogs into ours and then they would sleep all night ! I think that may cause a tiny problem with my OH lol !


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

maureen47 said:


> We were at our house for a week last week to get it ready for the final move and although we didn't hear much dog barking during the day , when we sat out last thing with a coffee the doggie choir was in full voice. We have 2 dogs but they will sleep in the house and to be fair inside the barking was not noticeable but who knows maybe it will start my two off. I think its something that you have to learn to live with especially in rural Spain. I think another poster mentioned about dogs being left on their own and I think this is part of the issue near us but there was someone there every day but not at nightime. I guess I will have to see if mine join the nightly choir and see what happens , maybe I could just move all the dogs into ours and then they would sleep all night ! I think that may cause a tiny problem with my OH lol !


It's wise to let your dogs sleep inside at night to avoid Leishmaniasis.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

mrypg9 said:


> It's a similar situation as barking dogs. You can ask...but afterwards?
> There are many laws in Spain which are bent or totally ignored. I went into our local police station to ask about something and spoke with an officer of the law who sat smoking a vile-smelling cigar under a large No Smoking sign...
> 
> *What strikes me is that the OP is very much a newcomer and within weeks is contemplating a visit with a cake with the ulterior motive of raising the 'issue' of barking dogs that may have a harmful effect on his future earnings from letting a property to foreign visitors.*
> ...


Indeed, I think that would go down like a lead balloon. In my eyes, visiting with a cake when you really just want to complain about something is worse than just complaining directly. I would imagine that the Spanish family might well find it sneaky and two-faced. Regarding noise, it's just part of living in Spain, really. Right now I can hear the kids upstairs running around with shoes on, 3 or 4 dogs barking, the couple next door having a loud argument and people shouting in the street. And I actually hadn't noticed any of it until I consciously paid attention because I'm used to it. I think the best solution in this case is just learning to live with it. Dogs do bark. Leaving dog poo all over the street, on the other hand...


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Steve, are you the one that moved to the house above mine??? lol!

We live in the campo, about 10 houses in the same rural street, camino de cabras we call it. When we first came to visit this house, we left the car at the beginning of the camino and waked to the house, every house we passed had dogs barking like mad, very scary big dogs they were!! 

They did the same when we visited for a second time, and again when we moved in, we thought it would be a problem, but almost a year later (now), we prefer it this way, when the dogs from the first house bark, it is only because people are walking past, then the next house dogs start as well, and so on, so it is a really loud noise with all the dogs barking at the same time. 

No need for CCTV cams or anything like that, the dogs are our security. They are all outside at night time, including ours, if someone dares to walk our street at night time, the whole street would be up to see what's going on. 

I can only tell you that you get used to it and you don't see it as a problem anymore. Dogs are dogs and they bark. Nothing you can do about it. 

If they bark at 3 a. m. I always assume something is happening as otherwise they wouldn't bark. A cat passing by will start them off.

Some of my neighbours are also gypsies, and we got on with them all brilliantly, the fact that they are gipsies isn't really relevant, we are all the same and as they said, we live in the campo and we all have to keep an eye for things around here to help each other. 

If I was you, I wouldn;t mention the barking to them, they might understand you, but there is nothing they can do about it, if the dogs are left outside the house at night time, and they hear things that make them bark, you can't really stop it. 

Give yourself more time and you'll get use to that. 

By the way, I am Spanish and I can say that I am not in any way related to anyone in my street, I didn't even know anybody before we moved here. Lol!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

At our last house there were a load of dogs barking, found it a bit noisy at times but thankfully none of our immediate neighbours owned a noisy dog so it was tolerable.
Anything would set them off though, sometimes I'd be out at the telescope very late or early morning and even just shuffling around or a small cough would set the whole lot off at 3am.
I figured if they like their dogs barking at that hour it's not my problem as I was awake anyway.

So far at the new house you barely hear any dogs at all, it's quite pleasant.
Invaded by cats though but they are at least quiet.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Gonna be honest here Pazcat

Dunno what I would dislike more. A neighbour with a barking dog or a neighbour with a telescope.

Yes I know you will say it's for star gazing, but WE know what you really look for!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

stefig said:


> Indeed, I think that would go down like a lead balloon. In my eyes, visiting with a cake when you really just want to complain about something is worse than just complaining directly.* I would imagine that the Spanish family might well find it sneaky and two-faced*.


That hadn't occurred to me and thinking about it, I still don't think there's much of a probability of that happening. it's certainly unusual a) to go and introduce yourself and b) to take a cake, but being a foreigner will cover those oddities nicely.



Lolito said:


> If I was you, I wouldn;t mention the barking to them, they might understand you, but there is nothing they can do about it, if the dogs are left outside the house at night time, and they hear things that make them bark, you can't really stop it.
> 
> Give yourself more time and you'll get use to that.
> 
> By the way, I am Spanish and I can say that I am not in any way related to anyone in my street, I didn't even know anybody before we moved here. Lol!


I kind of agree that probably you'll get used to it, but that'sonly half the problem. The problem is that the OP was hoping to rent out a house to tourists and if you've got dogs barking all night those repeat bookings are not likely to come through.
I know, I've stayed on farms that were noisier than the A6 I go up and down every day. I wouldn't stay there again!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Gonna be honest here Pazcat
> 
> Dunno what I would dislike more. A neighbour with a barking dog or a neighbour with a telescope.
> 
> Yes I know you will say it's for star gazing, but WE know what you really look for!!!


Small scale garden warfare?
Watch Where You Point That ‘Scope: Police Mistake Telescope for a Gun


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That hadn't occurred to me and thinking about it, I still don't think there's much of a probability of that happening. it's certainly unusual a) to go and introduce yourself and b) to take a cake, but being a foreigner will cover those oddities nicely.
> 
> 
> I kind of agree that probably you'll get used to it, but that'sonly half the problem. The problem is that the OP was hoping to rent out a house to tourists and if you've got dogs barking all night those repeat bookings are not likely to come through.
> I know, I've stayed on farms that were noisier than the A6 I go up and down every day. I wouldn't stay there again!


It isn't meant as a two faced gesture....we are planning on giving a cake to all our Spanish neighbours, my partner sees it as a nice gesture as a new neighbour. So they couldn't really say we were doing it for them just to get the chance to complain 

My main concern is the rental aspect. There is a good chance that we will get used to it, but is not ideal if we are selling the idea of a tranquil holiday, only for guests to arrive to the 101 Dalmations practicing for their turn on Spain Has Got Talent! 

My other concern is that should I get complaints from guests, what exactly do I tell them?!? I can hardly just shrug and say "you'll have to get used to it".
I think if I do get a string of complaints from guests, then that will increase the necessity for me to approach the neighbours I think.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

I have just gone for a 3 hour walk...into the campo, and then out towards the village.....it was noticeable that there were a LOT of barking dogs coming from the village!! So even living within a village or town is no safer from the threat of barking dogs.

....when I returned to my house the dogs were silent!.....


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> Gonna be honest here Pazcat
> 
> Dunno what I would dislike more. A neighbour with a barking dog or a neighbour with a telescope.
> 
> Yes I know you will say it's for star gazing, but WE know what you really look for!!!


Yes I have to admit that I have already met a few birdwatchers that seem to think that they congregate around swimming pools 

.....but if they want to look at me in my budgie smugglers they must lead a very sad life!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not sure about the visiting with a cake idea. But then I'm a miserable old sod and would view foreigners bearing cakes like Greeks bearing gifts, if you know what I mean....I think it's best to let things happen naturally. Going round giving your new neighbours gifts could be seen as a bit 'seigneurial'. As it's not a native custom it puts the Spanish recipients at a bit of a disadvantage. If they feel like getting to know you, they will, gradually. And if they don't, they'll ignore you.
The general response seems to be that there's little if anything you can do. After all, you've only been there a few weeks and imo it's a bit soon to ask your neighbours to keep their dogs quiet, especially if one of the main reasons is peace and tranquillity for your paying guests.
You could tell your PGs that you are offering them a unique and authentic taste of the 'real Spain', barking dogs and all...


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm not sure about the visiting with a cake idea. But then I'm a miserable old sod and would view foreigners bearing cakes like Greeks bearing gifts, if you know what I mean....I think it's best to let things happen naturally. Going round giving your new neighbours gifts could be seen as a bit 'seigneurial'. As it's not a native custom it puts the Spanish recipients at a bit of a disadvantage. If they feel like getting to know you, they will, gradually. And if they don't, they'll ignore you.
> The general response seems to be that there's little if anything you can do. After all, you've only been there a few weeks and imo it's a bit soon to ask your neighbours to keep their dogs quiet, especially if one of the main reasons is peace and tranquillity for your paying guests.
> You could tell your PGs that you are offering them a unique and authentic taste of the 'real Spain', barking dogs and all...



I can see where you are coming from, but I think being mistrustful of gifts given as a genuine offer of friendliness is a bit cynical to be honest 

...one of our Spanish neighbours has already given us enough tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, and peppers from her garden to keep us going for 6 months!! I didn't look at that as a strange thing to do, or mistrust her intentions, I just thought it was a very kind and friendly gesture..and pretty typical of the Spanish we have met along the way


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I live in a village surrounded by barking/howling dogs, diurnally challenged cockerels, goats who sound eerily like babies crying, 5 a.m. basura lorries, and motos with the silencers removed. I would agree with Mrypg9 that you do, after a while, get used to it. But not if you dwell on it and lie awake waiting for the noise to start. 

A couple of other British incomers here made a complaint about barking dogs and the owners got a visit from the Policia Local. The dogs were "removed" i.e. taken out to the campo and tied to a tree. A few weeks later they were back.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

StevejR1 said:


> I can see where you are coming from, but I think being mistrustful of gifts given as a genuine offer of friendliness is a bit cynical to be honest
> 
> ...one of our Spanish neighbours has already given us enough tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, and peppers from her garden to keep us going for 6 months!! I didn't look at that as a strange thing to do, or mistrust her intentions, I just thought it was a very kind and friendly gesture..and pretty typical of the Spanish we have met along the way


That's my point. They approached you first. Not everyone is happy to meet new people, although most are.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I live in a village surrounded by barking/howling dogs, diurnally challenged cockerels, goats who sound eerily like babies crying, 5 a.m. basura lorries, and motos with the silencers removed. I would agree with Mrypg9 that you do, after a while, get used to it. But not if you dwell on it and lie awake waiting for the noise to start.
> 
> A couple of other British incomers here made a complaint about barking dogs and the owners got a visit from the Policia Local. The dogs were "removed" i.e. taken out to the campo and tied to a tree. A few weeks later they were back.


Poor dogs. That's the chief reason I wouldn't complain about barking dogs. Something horrible might happen to them. At the worst the owner could have simply left them there and not gone to get them back when the fuss has died down or they could have been taken by the police to a perrera and killed.
These could well have been much-loved pets.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> That's my point. They approached you first. Not everyone is happy to meet new people, although most are.


I still think a friendly gesture is always appreciated, from whoever makes the first approach


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

StevejR1 said:


> I still think a friendly gesture is always appreciated, from whoever makes the first approach


Tell them you are dog lovers & would love to meet their baby's rolleyes 
Then let them lick your face to reinforce the point (yes I know they were licking each others backsides just before) and say you would love to take them for a walk if possible. 


You won't belive it but .................. :eyebrows:


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I think wether you can tolerate the noise of barking dogs, or not should be carefully considered. I love dogs but cannot stand constant yapping and barking. It is much worse in the campo because the dogs are usually kept outside. We all have our toleration levels, cockerels never bother me, I find it comforting in the night to hear them, especially the hoarse one but like dogs or any other noise, if it gets to you it can be extremely stressful. If I booked in a place where there were barking dogs I would be out of there pronto.

We went to a friends house in the campo, just one other property, otherwise isolated. Next door was a weekend place owned by a Spanish couple and they kept two dogs. The dogs didn't bark at all, they were tied up and hanging in ticks. They looked sadly through the chicken wire, I could not have lived daily seeing them it would be like torture.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I live in a town and obviously many of my neighbours have dogs, but in the main they don't seem to leave them outside at night and although they bark sometimes, it doesn't happen to the extent that it becomes a problem. Except once - the people two houses away got a new dog, a small terrier type, and left it on the terrace all day when they went to work. It yapped incessantly, they live in a cul de sac and it yapped even when anybody or anything passed the end of the cul de sac without even turning into it, and if they did turn up there it became absolutely hysterical, until well after whoever it was had passed. It had a peculiarly high pitched yap, which bothered me far more than some of the big dogs which sometimes bark loudly. After about a week of this I was genuinely feeling physically ill, with a pounding headache. I would feel all right when I got up in the morning but as soon as they went out and the dog started up I'd immediately feel ill again and very, very stressed. Finally about 1am one morning I leaned out of the window and yelled at the top of my voice "shut that dog up, for God's sake" (in Spanish). They took it in, and have never left it out on the terrace for long periods since.

They have a couple of spaniels as well which he uses as gun dogs, we saw him coming home at lunchtime with 3 partridges over his shoulder having been out hunting all morning with one of the dogs. They are no trouble at all and only bark really loudly when their owners are coming home, and then not for long.

I think some dog lovers who keep dogs themselves really don't understand how much of a problem the noise of a dog barking uncontrollably can be for other people. If I am ever bothered by a barking dog to that extent again I will certainly complain about it, and if a word with the owners doesn't sort the problem out I would make a denuncia. The thought of what might happen to the dog would be the least of my worries.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I live in a town and obviously many of my neighbours have dogs, but in the main they don't seem to leave them outside at night and although they bark sometimes, it doesn't happen to the extent that it becomes a problem. Except once - the people two houses away got a new dog, a small terrier type, and left it on the terrace all day when they went to work. It yapped incessantly, they live in a cul de sac and it yapped even when anybody or anything passed the end of the cul de sac without even turning into it, and if they did turn up there it became absolutely hysterical, until well after whoever it was had passed. It had a peculiarly high pitched yap, which bothered me far more than some of the big dogs which sometimes bark loudly. After about a week of this I was genuinely feeling physically ill, with a pounding headache. I would feel all right when I got up in the morning but as soon as they went out and the dog started up I'd immediately feel ill again and very, very stressed. Finally about 1am one morning I leaned out of the window and yelled at the top of my voice "shut that dog up, for God's sake" (in Spanish). They took it in, and have never left it out on the terrace for long periods since.
> 
> They have a couple of spaniels as well which he uses as gun dogs, we saw him coming home at lunchtime with 3 partridges over his shoulder having been out hunting all morning with one of the dogs. They are no trouble at all and only bark really loudly when their owners are coming home, and then not for long.
> 
> I think some dog lovers who keep dogs themselves really don't understand how much of a problem the noise of a dog barking uncontrollably can be for other people. If I am ever bothered by a barking dog to that extent again I will certainly complain about it, and if a word with the owners doesn't sort the problem out I would make a denuncia. The thought of what might happen to the dog would be the least of my worries.


I agree totally with that.....I am an animal lover, but constant barking is like torture....it can control your life if you let it. 

It is early days yet, and we may get used to it. But as it is it is not acceptable, and I will approach them, especially with the rental guest aspect. We are trying to ignore it, but it is hard not to listen for the barking, even when it is quiet!!!...and you don't have to wait very long before they break the silence!!

.....I have also considered hitting google Translate for a very firmly shouted 'will you shut those dogs up!!'


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

StevejR1 said:


> I agree totally with that.....I am an animal lover, but constant barking is like torture....it can control your life if you let it.
> 
> It is early days yet, and we may get used to it. But as it is it is not acceptable, and I will approach them, especially with the rental guest aspect. We are trying to ignore it, but it is hard not to listen for the barking, even when it is quiet!!!...and you don't have to wait very long before they break the silence!!
> 
> .....I have also considered hitting google Translate for a very firmly shouted 'will you shut those dogs up!!'


Haga callar a sus perros, por Dios!

But if the owners aren't there and have left the dogs behind to guard the place, there won't be anybody there to hear it, of course.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Local Spanish guy lives in campo with dogs that bark, seemingly without previous complaint.
Foreign guy moves in to a nearby house and finds noise from dogs 'unacceptable'.
Thinks it might have negative affect on revenue from a rental he plans to operate.
Goes to ask Spaniard to stop his dogs barking, having offered cake as 'Hello I'm Steve, Bob, Fred, whatever'.
That's the situation here.
The Spanish guy may say, OK, I see your point. I'll keep the dogs indoors at night.
Or he may say, Guiri, we didn't ask you to come here. This is how we live. Get used to it or leave.

It will be genuinely interesting to see what happens.
It's noteworthy that our Spanish neighbours have no problem with the dogs, cockerels or, once, very loud music from a group of Brits that had rented a nearby house. It was a German couple, thirty years in Spain but constantly moaning about Spanisrds, who complained to the police who came and stopped thebirthday party.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

And just thinking...we moved here seven years ago and are on very friendly terms with our Spanish neighbours. When we first moved in we exchanged 'Bon dia' over the garden wall with our immediate neighbours, this gradually progressed to 'Hola, que tal..' then one day they came round with flowers from their garden. We reciprocated with Christmas puddings and Guinness. Now we visit each other's houses for coffee and chat, they bring us produce from their finca and we reciprocate with English craft beers and Gordons gin. They help out with car and other problems.
This progressed slowly, gradually, naturally.
When they had the wretched cockerel, it never occurred to us to complain. Neither do we complain about their barking dog. Other Spanish neighbours don't seem to be bothered, or do as I know one does, shuts his windows and persianas at night.
We wouldn't complain if they got another cockerel although we'd mutter to each other what we'd like to do with it. We're foreign, not natives. If everyone else isn't complaining, why should we rock the boat?
The attitude is very much 'Viva y deja vivir'. That suits us as you do indeed get used to it, as others have said.
We've found that dogs can be good at helping make friends. I'm off shortly for a coffee with Spanish friends I met walking our dog. They don't have a dog, don't like dogs much, but were intrigued to know the breed of our dog, a RR. We've got to know lots of people that way, especially as our ability to speak Spanish progressed.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

This is the relevant extract from our town bye-laws regarding noise from animals at night:-

"4. Se prohíbe, desde las 22:00 horas hasta la 9:00 horas, dejar en
patios, terrazas, galerías, balcones y otros espacios abiertos, animales
domésticos que con sus sonidos, gritos o cantos, perturben el descanso
de los vecinos."

If Spanish people were not bothered by the noise animals make, these laws would not exist. They are not made for the benefit of the less than 10% of the population of our town who are not Spanish.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> This is the relevant extract from our town bye-laws regarding noise from animals at night:-
> 
> "4. Se prohíbe, desde las 22:00 horas hasta la 9:00 horas, dejar en
> patios, terrazas, galerías, balcones y otros espacios abiertos, animales
> ...


I know these laws exist. We all do. Like the laws about driving whilst talking on a mobile, smoking in public places, allowing your dog to foul the footpath, or, as in the case of our friend, an entitlement to holiday pay.
But this discussion isn't about whether laws do or should exist. It's about how people react to situations.
Some Spanish people will denounce, using these laws. Most won't.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I do remember my ex neighbour in the village we used to live before we moved here, she went to the Guardia Civil to put a denuncia because her neighbours got a barking door, and the Guardia Civil laughted at her and said, 'Spanish dogs bark'. I think she went back to Germany soon after that.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry, I know doors don't bark... 

I meant to say 'barking dogs'.

lol!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lolito said:


> I do remember my ex neighbour in the village we used to live before we moved here, she went to the Guardia Civil to put a denuncia because her neighbours got a barking door, and the Guardia Civil laughted at her and said, 'Spanish dogs bark'. I think she went back to Germany soon after that.


The authorities obviously don't take the same attitude everywhere.



Barking dogs land owners in the doghouse - The Local


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Far from it being unusual for Spaniards to complain about barking dogs, as some forum members would have us believe, it appears that this is in fact one of the most common reasons for denuncias in Spain (in the city of Cordoba - not heavily populated by foreigners as far as I am aware - noise complaints account for 8 out of 10 of all denuncias).


Los ladridos del perro: una denuncia frecuente entre vecinos | EROSKI CONSUMER

There is a huge difference between normal, sporadic barking )which I would never complain about) and the kind of persistent, almost non-stop barking which almost drives people mad.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I would deffo complain if there were persistent, noisy and non-stop barking, would drive me mad, but thanks god, here it only starts when someone walk past the camino, and usually it stops when it gets dark and no-one walks around here as it is an 'end-road' camino.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> Far from it being unusual for Spaniards to complain about barking dogs, as some forum members would have us believe, it appears that this is in fact one of the most common reasons for denuncias in Spain (in the city of Cordoba - not heavily populated by foreigners as far as I am aware - noise complaints account for 8 out of 10 of all denuncias).
> 
> 
> Los ladridos del perro: una denuncia frecuente entre vecinos | EROSKI CONSUMER
> ...


I would like to point out that I am not being over sensitive about this. I would probably not object to the occasional cockerel's crow, and do not really object to a dog barking in the background, or the distant sound of a chorus of them....but this barking has become near constant, and very much 'in your face'. Whether it be the location, direction, or just plain volume of the barking I'm not sure....but it is constant, and obtrusive.

I do feel the attitude of 'that's the way it is, live with it' understandable to an extent, but not if it ends up ruining our lives, and living here. If any neighbour's actions is causing that, but do nothing after being asked, is ignorance!...that goes for whatever country you live in.

I understand that I have to tread carefully...and I will...but I will also not cower in silence without saying anything if it doesn't improve. I feel mrypg9 thinks I'm being too sensitive....but we can't even eat out on our terrace because the constant, and more importantly LOUD barking makes it too unbearable. That is not acceptable. I think the thing that needs to be understood here is the duration, and the volume. If it wasn't the case, like a lot of the dogs I can hear all day, then I wouldn't be bothered about it, and I'd accept it...this I don't think I can.

I do also think one night of loud night of loud music at a birthday bash as mentioned by another poster is nowhere near the same thing.

Again, I know customs are customs, and just as I respect the Spanish's right to live as they would like, I would also expect them to have some respect towards us as neighbours. I don't think they would like it very much if I fired fireworks over their house all day long, but then just responded with "but I like fireworks, live with it!" when approached that is an issue to them.......

....as I type the dogs are barking their bloody heads off!!!!!


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> And just thinking...we moved here seven years ago and are on very friendly terms with our Spanish neighbours. When we first moved in we exchanged '*Bon dia*' over the garden wall with our immediate neighbours, this gradually progressed to 'Hola, que tal..' then one day they came round with flowers from their garden. We reciprocated with Christmas puddings and Guinness. Now we visit each other's houses for coffee and chat, they bring us produce from their finca and we reciprocate with English craft beers and Gordons gin. They help out with car and other problems.
> This progressed slowly, gradually, naturally.
> When they had the wretched cockerel, it never occurred to us to complain. Neither do we complain about their barking dog. Other Spanish neighbours don't seem to be bothered, or do as I know one does, shuts his windows and persianas at night.
> We wouldn't complain if they got another cockerel although we'd mutter to each other what we'd like to do with it. We're foreign, not natives. If everyone else isn't complaining, why should we rock the boat?
> ...


Off topic, but out of interest, why do you say Bon Dia? Isn't it Catalan / Valencian and you live in Southern Spain?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

StevejR1 said:


> I would like to point out that I am not being over sensitive about this. I would probably not object to the occasional cockerel's crow, and do not really object to a dog barking in the background, or the distant sound of a chorus of them....but this barking has become near constant, and very much 'in your face'. Whether it be the location, direction, or just plain volume of the barking I'm not sure....but it is constant, and obtrusive.
> 
> I do feel the attitude of 'that's the way it is, live with it' understandable to an extent, but not if it ends up ruining our lives, and living here. If any neighbour's actions is causing that, but do nothing after being asked, is ignorance!...that goes for whatever country you live in.
> 
> ...


Your situation sounds very similar to some friends of ours. They had a townhouse with a small front terrace and back garden. Next door had two dogs which were outside all the time. If our friends were indoors they were quiet but just opening the front door set the dogs into a frenzy. It went on for ages despite pleas to owners and a denuncia nothing changed. They could not sit outside, virtually prisoners in their own home.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Isobella said:


> Your situation sounds very similar to some friends of ours. They had a townhouse with a small front terrace and back garden. Next door had two dogs which were outside all the time. If our friends were indoors they were quiet but just opening the front door set the dogs into a frenzy. It went on for ages despite pleas to owners and a denuncia nothing changed. They could not sit outside, virtually prisoners in their own home.



Not good


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Helenameva said:


> Off topic, but out of interest, why do you say Bon Dia? Isn't it Catalan / Valencian and you live in Southern Spain?


Because I don't know how to spell it the way Juan, Meri and everyone else round here says it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

StevejR1 said:


> I would like to point out that I am not being over sensitive about this. I would probably not object to the occasional cockerel's crow, and do not really object to a dog barking in the background, or the distant sound of a chorus of them....but this barking has become near constant, and very much 'in your face'. Whether it be the location, direction, or just plain volume of the barking I'm not sure....but it is constant, and obtrusive.
> 
> I do feel the attitude of 'that's the way it is, live with it' understandable to an extent, but not if it ends up ruining our lives, and living here. If any neighbour's actions is causing that, but do nothing after being asked, is ignorance!...that goes for whatever country you live in.
> 
> ...


No, I don't think you're being too sensitive. It would annoy me too. For one thing, I'm sorry for the dogs who are probably tied up and bored.
My view is that if your neighbour is unwlling to recognise your grievance then your only course of action is to make a denuncia. 
The police may do something or may not. If they don't then there's nothing you can do.
If they do, yourisk stirring up hostility from your neighbours.
That's all.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> Far from it being unusual for Spaniards to complain about barking dogs, as some forum members would have us believe, it appears that this is in fact one of the most common reasons for denuncias in Spain (in the city of Cordoba - not heavily populated by foreigners as far as I am aware - noise complaints account for 8 out of 10 of all denuncias).
> 
> 
> Los ladridos del perro: una denuncia frecuente entre vecinos | EROSKI CONSUMER
> ...


The CITY of Cordoba. Things might be different in the campo.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Because I don't know how to spell it the way Juan, Meri and everyone else round here says it.


True - spoken with an andalú accent, buenos días comes out as bon dia.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> True - spoken with an andalú accent, buenos días comes out as bon dia.


Y _buen día_?


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

that's easy to answer - es _bon día_ también.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Keep us informed, Steve


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> No, I don't think you're being too sensitive. It would annoy me too. For one thing, I'm sorry for the dogs who are probably tied up and bored.
> My view is that if your neighbour is unwlling to recognise your grievance then your only course of action is to make a denuncia.
> The police may do something or may not. If they don't then there's nothing you can do.
> If they do, yourisk stirring up hostility from your neighbours.
> That's all.


I very much doubt I would go down any official route. If a polite and friendly request was ignored, then I realise there's not much I can do.
But I wouldn't just not say anything....if just asking causes trouble, then I'm afraid that's a risk I'll have to take. I'd rather that, then fester in silent torment....well not exactly silent!! 

I'll be honest, if the simple act of asking them to keep their dogs quiet because it's causing a nuisance upsets them so much that they take it personal, and go all Rambo on me, then I've got to admit that I'd really have no time for them anyway, whether they be Spanish, British, German, or Martian!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Y _buen día_?


ue = o: buen = bon, Puerto Real = Porto Real etc. Not sure how far east this goes though.


----------

